# Schaltpanel



## CoLuxe (21. November 2019)

Heyho,
ich spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Schaltpanel für meinen Tisch zu bauen, dass quasi meine Steckdosenleiste ersetzen soll.
Mittlerweile habe ich mit der Planung angefangen um überhaupt die Dimensionen einschätzen zu können.

Das ganze wird in zwei "Kästen" (mache ich wahrscheinlich aus Holz/Plattenwerkstoff) aufgeteilt. Der eine ist das Panel, der andere beherbergt die Elektronik. 
Der Panelkasten wird Recht simpel und beherbergt nur die Schalter/Taster. Von dort geht's per Kabel in den Elektronikkasten.
In diesem sind dann die Relais, die die 230 V per 12 V schalten sollen.
Relais + Netzteil kommt alles auf eine Hutschiene.
Verteilt werden L/N/PE per Klemmblöcke.
Ein Relais für PC/Monitore/USB/Hub/KHV und das zweite für meine Lautsprecher. Evtl. noch ein drittes für eine Schreibtischlampe.

Der Elektronikkasten wird an eine Schuko-Steckdose angeschlossen die mit 16A abgesichert ist. Daher sind dann 2-polige Relais notwendig. Genauso wie alle Komponenten auf der 230 V Seite für 16 A ausgelegt sein müssen. Der Querschnitt der Kabel wäre dann 2,5 mm^2.
Von den Relais gehe ich dann in Einbau-Steckdosen, wo ich die Endgeräte anstecke.

Habe ich irgendetwas übersehen? Muss die 12 V Seite mit den Schaltern noch abgesichert werden?
Macht es Sinn, für die Leitung zwischen den Kästen ein geschirmtes Kabel zu nehmen?
Die Hutschiene erde ich wahrscheinlich am besten per Schutzleiterklemme, oder?

Die Gefahren von Netz-Spannung sind mir bewusst. Wenn das ganze so gebaut werden sollte, lasse ich da einen Mann vom Fach drüber schauen.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Grüße,
Coluxe


----------



## Kuhprah (24. November 2019)

Liest sich interessant.. aber 2,5mm2 Kabelquerschnitt für nen Bildschirm, USB HUB und PC? Ich denke da übertreibst du etwas, da selbst deine Steckdose nicht mit 2,5mm2 angeschlossen sein dürfte. 1,5mm2 sollte lockerst reichen, mein Netzkabel zum 850W Netzteil ist nur 0,75mm2 im Querschnitt... 

Aber bin mal gespannt was da dabei raus kommt.


----------



## CoLuxe (24. November 2019)

Lieber zu viel als zu wenig  Ich habe einfach noch relativ viel 2,5 mm^2 hier rumliegen. 1,5 mm^2 leider nicht mehr viel und nicht in passender Farbe.

Wird vermutlich alles noch ein paar Wochen dauern. Die Planung der Elektronik ist soweit komplett. Aber bei den Kästen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. 
Das Optimum wäre ein langer Kasten, der dann meinen aktuellen Kabelkanal ersetzt und über die ganze Breite des Tisches geht. Es gäbe auch für alles extra Buchsen, sodass ich dann alle Kabel (USB, Cinch, Strom) einfach an den Kasten anschließe. Nur sind diese Durchgangbuchsen alle recht teuer und mehr Steckverbindungen rufen potenziell mehr Fehler hervor. Das wäre dann ein Projekt für die Zukunft.

In das Schaltpanel könnte ich noch mein Stream Deck und die Höhenverstellung vom Tisch einbauen. 
Beim ersten ist die Frage, wie ich das befestige ohne es komplett zu zerstören. 
Die Steuerung vom Tisch müsste ich mal auseinander nehmen, um zu schauen, ob ich da einfach andere Taster dran löten kann.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (27. November 2019)

Wie von Kuhprah gesagt ist 2,5mm2 etwas übertrieben. Bevor dir da eine Leitung abfackelt, fackelt es in deiner Wand.

Steckverbindungen sind idR. auch kein Problem, habe auf der Arbeit nur mit denen gearbeitet - im Gegenteil, die sind sogar sicherer als Schraubverbindungen (weil Kupfer "fließt").


----------



## CoLuxe (27. November 2019)

Wie gesagt, ich habe den Querschnitt in Massen hier rumliegen. 1,5mm^2 müsste ich kaufen. Warum nicht das nutzen, was ich schon habe.

Die einzigen Schraubverbindungen werden die an den Relais sein.
Für die Verteilung nutze ich hauptsächlich Quickconnect Klemmblöcke von Hager. Ansonsten Wago.

Bestellt ist mittlerweile. Habe nur leider am Wochenende kaum Zeit dafür. Dauert also noch.


----------



## CoLuxe (30. November 2019)

Ich habe erfreulicherweise doch ein bisschen Zeit gefunden, sodass ich euch ein Bild vom "Elektronik-Kasten" präsentieren kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An sich dürfte alles erkennbar sein. Unten das Kabel das aus dem Boden kommt, wird die Zuleitung von der Steckdose. Das Kabel was rechts auf höhe der Relais raus geht, führt zum Schaltpanel.
Und oben sind die ersten Steckdosen zu erkennen.


----------



## CoLuxe (7. Dezember 2019)

Der "Elektronik-Kasten" ist soweit fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nächste Woche ist das Schaltpanel dran. 
Die Front wird vermutlich eine dünne Multiplexplatte.


----------



## CoLuxe (13. Februar 2020)

Es hat jetzt leider doch eine Weile gedauert, aber seit Anfang dieser Woche ist das Werk vollbracht. Daher nun das Ergebnis.

Der "Elektronik-Kasten" bzw. der Kabelkanal ist ja schon ne Weile fertig und ist auch bis auf Kleinigkeiten so geblieben wie auf den bisherigen Bildern zu sehen.
Auf Durchgangsbuchsen für LAN, USB, etc. habe ich aus Kostengründen verzichtet und einfach Durchführungen gebohrt.

Hatte das ganze jetzt ne Zeit lang mit einem provisorischem "Panel" aus Pappelsperrholz in Betrieb. Seit Montag ist das endgültige Schaltpanel fertig und am Tisch montiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die drei linken Schalter steuern die Relais, die die Steckdosen für PC (inklusive Bildschirme, Hub, etc), für meine Lautsprecher und fürs Licht schalten. 
Die beiden Kippschalter rechts sind für meinen höhenverstellbaren Tisch und ganz rechts der Taster um den PC anzuschalten.

Die Front aus einer Aluverbundplatte habe ich bei Plattenzuschnitt24 bestellt und auch gleich die Löcher bohren/fräsen lassen.

Ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Hat mir viel Freude bereitet


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (14. Februar 2020)

Nice - mach doch eventuell noch einen kleinen Videoclip, der die Funktionen der Box zeigt!


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2020)

Hast du nicht Angst, dass du während dem Spielen dran kommst und den PC abschaltest? ^^
Sonst super


----------



## CoLuxe (14. Februar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Nice - mach doch eventuell noch einen kleinen Videoclip, der die Funktionen der Box zeigt!



Werde ich am Wochenende nachdem ich aufgeräumt habe mal in Angriff nehmen [emoji38]




taks schrieb:


> Hast du nicht Angst, dass du während dem Spielen dran kommst und den PC abschaltest? ^^
> Sonst super



Die Box hängt ganz links am Tisch. Ich sitze in der Mitte. Habe da bisher keine Sorgen, aber mal sehen was sich da in der täglichen Nutzung offenbart. Ausversehen komme ich da eigentlich nicht dran. Den Powerbutton hab ich so eingestellt, dass der PC in den Ruhezustand geht, also auch kein Problem.


Edit: Eventuell kommt noch ein Eltako AR12DX auf die Hutschiene, damit das ganze dann quasi wie eine Master-Slave Steckdose funktioniert.


----------

